# Corsair H60 optimal einbauen (NZXT Phantom)



## nitg (9. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bekomm die Tage ein NZXT Phantom mit einer Corsair H60 Kühlung.

Den Vorgänger H50 hatte ich bereits im Coolermaster Cosmos 1000, wobei es mich aber störte, dass man den H50 im Heck einblasend montieren musste - so ging der ganze Luftstrom flöten.

Nun hab ich eine Überlegung beim neuen NZXT Phantom - was denkt Ihr, welche Variante besser wäre:

a) wie üblich hinten oben einblasend montieren (Luftstrom = tot)
oder
b) in der Gehäuse-Seitenwand einblasend montieren, da gibts 2 Lüfterplatze - das Heck als Luftabfuhr benutzen?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (9. August 2011)

hey,

ich kenn die kühlung jetzt nicht im detail, aber was hindert dich daran, den lüfter nach draußen blaßend zu montieren?

lg


----------



## fuSi0n (9. August 2011)

Dann arbeitet das teil mit vorgewärmter Luft.


----------



## Vampire2030 (9. August 2011)

Wenn dann würde ich Variante B bevorzugen.


----------



## Malkolm (9. August 2011)

Sowohl die Montage am Heck als auch am Seitenteil sollte von der Schlauchlänge her funktionieren. Kritischer wird es aber schon mit der Einbautiefe.
Lüfter an der Seitenwand werden meist in der Nähe zur GraKa angebracht (da macht es auch am meisten Sinn). Mit Radiator + Lüfter kommt es aber wohl zur Kollision mit der GraKa.

In Sachen Airflow spricht aber ncht dagegen den Radi wie gehabt hinter einblasend zu montieren. Die Seitenlüfter (GraKa) und die Frontlüfter (HDDs, MB, Speicher) ebenfalls einblasend und die Deckellüfter (sind ja bis zu 2x200mm) alles rauspustend arbeiten lassen. Das sollte gut bis sehr gut funktionieren.


----------



## rUdeBoy (9. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Takei Naodar (9. August 2011)

Bau es im einblasend in der oberen Seitenteil-öffnung ein und nutze das Heck zur Entlüftung


----------

